# 2000 maxima noise when accelerating



## maxed out00 (Jun 21, 2005)

i hear clinging when i'm pulling off and while driving. i mainly notice it at about 30-40mph.it sounds like i put bad gas,but i use only 93octane.my brother says it could be a rear main seal????any help or input is greatly appreciated!!


----------

